

What the Hell is SMS 3.0? - johntans
https://www.sinch.com/product/hell-sms-3-0/?utm_content=buffer60ece&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
wahsd
Just another notch in Zuckerberg's mission to replace the internet with all
things facebook. It's a real thing and I have a feeling it won't be stopped
until it's too late and everything goes through facebook where our words,
actions, and soon even our thoughts are under constant surveillance.

Are you thinking an approve thing, peasant?

